# Help with i2p.



## TAL15 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello,
I can't run i2p as a normal user, i know I have to set the variable run_as_user. but how do I set it?
Thanks,


----------



## ComradeSlice (Sep 2, 2017)

In `/etc/rc.conf`, assuming the user is called i2p:


```
i2p_enable="YES"
i2p_user="i2p"
```

Note that the invocation of the daemon simulates a full login for the user you select so the group would be whatever is in the passwd database. You can check by doing `getent passwd i2p` (again, assuming the user you want to use is called i2p).

Please let me know if this helps you.


----------

